# photobombed by a Wasp



## lesno1 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2021)

Very good shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 2, 2021)

That's a nice capture!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2021)

That's a very cool shot.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

Have you used NR on this?  I looks a bit 'melted' if you know what I mean.  As in too smooth.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Have you used NR on this?  I looks a bit 'melted' if you know what I mean.  As in too smooth.


No that's how it came out the background was  old dead leaves


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> No that's how it came out the background was  old dead leaves


Didn't mean the background mate, I meant the wasp.  Looks very smooth and there's quite a severe halo round it which indicates some sort of PP issues at play, most likely sharpening and or NR.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hve sharpened but its  the BG not a halo


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Hve sharpened but its  the BG not a halo


There's clear haloing most obviously seen under the abdomen, mandabiles, antenna and parts of the wing.  The background is fine.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> There's clear haloing most obviously seen under the abdomen, mandabiles, antenna and parts of the wing.  The background is fine.


Doesn't that usually happen when it's over sharpened?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Doesn't that usually happen when it's over sharpened?


It does but it can also happen when NR is overdone too and the two combined can be quite destructive.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> It does but it can also happen when NR is overdone too and the two combined can be quite destructive.


Well sounds like you know best


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Well sounds like you know best


I know what I see and have an opinion on it.  No need to sulk, I was just trying to help.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I know what I see and have an opinion on it.  No need to sulk, I was just trying to help.


Not sulking and thats a silly thing to say but i know what i know that is NOT a halo it was there pre edit you are very opinionated and insist that you know better thats all i said and thats all i have to say about it


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

Aye, very good then.


----------



## slat (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 5, 2021)

slat said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks Slat


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Wow what a superb shot


----------

